# Parrot Green Terror Hybrid



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

the other day i was at this petshop in highland,in and seen a Parrot Green terror hybrid it had the body shape of a parrot and the color of a green terror has anyone else seen these or does anyone have any info on them?


----------

